# NATO Generals Meet in Canada, and Who's Gonna Meet 'EmThere?



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2007)

Here we go again.....

http://thechristianradical.blogspot.com/2007/09/abolish-nato-and-disarm.html

Tuesday, September 04, 2007
Abolish NATO and Disarm 
StopWar members and supporters are encouraged to participate in a weekend of action to protest NATO meetings taking place in Victoria, demanding NATO out of Afghanistan and the abolition of the military alliance itself. For those interested in carpooling over to Victoria, contact Mable at mightymable@hotmail.com.
***
Meet the 26 NATO Generals at Hotel Grand Pacific 463 Belleville Street September 7-9, 2007

Abolish NATO Presence 10 am - 3 pm Daily September 7, 8, and 9

ABOLISH NATO MASS DEMONSTRATION
Saturday, September 8
12:00 - 2:00 pm
Rally at Legislature at the corner of Belleville and Government streets

Further information
http://canadaoutofafghanistan.ca

The military chiefs of all 26 NATO countries are scheduled to meet in Victoria September 7, 8, and 9, 2007. Join us in Victoria to protest against NATO's ongoing destruction of the planet through its use of depleted uranium munitions, white phosphorus and cluster munitions. Help
us expose NATO's numerous and ongoing violations of international law and the horrors of NATO's wars as we call for the abolition of NATO.

The International War Crimes Tribunal held in New York June 9-10, 2000 found the U.S. and NATO political and military leaders guilty of nineteen separate war crimes, crimes against humanity and crimes against peace... including the use of depleted uranium (U238)... and that NATO should be abolished.

Four years later, on March 10, 2004 the International Criminal Tribunal For Afghanistan At Tokyo found George W. Bush guilty of waging a war of aggression... guilty of Crimes Against Humanity ...and in respect of the DU weapons used on the people of Afghanistan, Bush was found guilty of the crime of "Omnicide", the extermination of life, contamination of air, water and food resources and the irreversible alteration of the genetic code of all living organisms including plant life as a direct consequence of the use of radioactive munitions in Afghanistan affecting countries in the entire region...

NATO and DU have become synonymous with omnicide. Our only hope is to disband NATO and try all the leaders at the International Criminal Court for crimes against humanity.

NATO must be Disbanded for Committing OMNICIDE - The Ultimate War Crime

Daily Presence
We will have a daily presence during all 3 days - September 7, 8 and 9. If you are interested in "joining the lines" for any or all of the 3 days, please call (250) 381-5120.

Mass Demonstration September 8 12:00 - 2:00 pm
We will be having an "all hands on deck" Mass Demonstration at the Hotel Grand Pacific on Belleville Street. We will gather/rally 12 noon at the B.C. Legislature at the corner of Belleville and Government streets before moving to the Grand Pacific Hotel. You can download the Event Poster on the website http://canadaoutofafghanistan.ca
--
- All events organized or endorsed by StopWar.ca, a broad-based coalition with over 160 endorsing organizations and prominent individuals.

- For more anti-war information:
www.stopwar.ca, www.zmag.org, www.unitedforpeace.org, www.haitiaction.net,
http://www.stopwar.org.uk/, http://electroniciraq.net/


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2007)

I'm sorry, but if Pres. Bush was charged and convicted of war crimes, wouldn't he be in prison and not in charge of the United States? I mean I'm no expert on the subject, but this reads like a bunch of pot smoking, beatnik hippies. I'm sorry, but I have no time for a group of people that would rather protest an organization that is in place to protect them than support it. Oh well, this is why the Canadian Forces fight for them, so they have the right to complain that we fight for them. I wonder if they realize this circle, and find the same irony in it that I do.


----------



## 00334 (7 Sep 2007)

The reason that President Bush is not in jail is that the ICTA was a mock trial put together by some civilians from Japan.  I love how they use the word "omnicide."  The word actually isn't in the dictionary but was rather invented by these types of folks.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2007)

A VERY quick and dirty "analysis" of the protest info here:
http://milnewsca.wordpress.com/2007/09/07/guess-whos-welcoming-nato-generals-to-canada/

Feel free to expand.....  ;D


----------



## Haggis (7 Sep 2007)

00334 said:
			
		

> The reason that President Bush is not in jail is that the ICTA was a mock trial put together by some civilians from Japan.  I love how they use the word "omnicide."  The word actually isn't in the dictionary but was rather invented by these types of folks.



Try some Google-fu on the word "omnicide".  Some very entertaning stuff comes up!


----------



## 00334 (7 Sep 2007)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Try some Google-fu on the word "omnicide".  Some very entertaning stuff comes up!



I am aware of the existence of the word but it's not actually a real world in the dictionary sense.  The google results were rather entertaining.  I liked the one about the avian flu disinfectant called omnicide.  You should read more about the ICTA.  The "trial" was laughable at best.


----------



## MP 811 (7 Sep 2007)

I like the pictures they have on the website.  Particularly the Victoria Day parade pictures from 2007 in which there were a whole.................5 protestors!!!!

Whats even better is that they're walking around amongst the crowd who for the most part are totally oblivious to their presence!  The only person who even appears to be paying attention to them is the photographer!  Man I wish they had a guest book that I could comment in!


----------



## TN2IC (7 Sep 2007)

Hey guys... that http://canadaoutofafghanistan.ca/ site has great posters. It's under "Activist Tools" link. Gave me a great chuckle.  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Sep 2007)

MP 811 said:
			
		

> I like the pictures they have on the website.  Particularly the Victoria Day parade pictures from 2007 in which there were a whole.................5 protestors!!!!
> 
> Whats even better is that they're walking around amongst the crowd who for the most part are totally oblivious to their presence!  The only person who even appears to be paying attention to them is the photographer!  Man I wish they had a guest book that I could comment in!



Well if you smoke a lot of pot, 5 people start to morph into 10, who morph into 100, etc. Now add a couple of them might have split personalities so that would mean there are really more than 5 people, you are just so optically challenged not to realize this basic fact of pothood.


----------



## Brad Sallows (7 Sep 2007)

I found Stopwar guilty of asshattery 35 seconds ago and sentenced them to 4 weeks of pentitential silence.  Now there is the small matter of enforcing my jurisdiction...


----------



## Kamaro (7 Sep 2007)

Yeah, about 20 seconds of digging discovers the utter lack of any such "THE International War Crimes Tribunal."

Hilarious - the kinda stuff people pass out in high school because somebody said it was cool. The best part? I bet it finds media coverage!


----------



## Greymatters (7 Sep 2007)

At least most of you dont have to put up with it because its not in your part of the country... there's a huge crowd of these types out here, but they are usually too busy partying and getting stoned to get their act together and be a united force...


----------



## TCBF (7 Sep 2007)

Infiltrate their march with "Waco Massacre" and "Remember Ruby Ridge" signs, then check out their reaction.


----------



## Red 6 (7 Sep 2007)

What the heck is Omnicide anyway? Maybe it's something to do with killing tofu or something? Pathetic too, since Victoria is a beautiful city most of the time...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Sep 2007)

It appears to be a form of suicide induced by listening to OMN (Open Media Network)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Sep 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Infiltrate their march with "Waco Massacre" and "Remember Ruby Ridge" signs, then check out their reaction.



I would doubt that they would notice any difference. They would probably just remember that people died, therefore it MUST be the governments fault :


----------



## LordOsborne (7 Sep 2007)

It's difficult to take these people seriously.. They use broad arguments and quote "facts" that are incorrect. As an example, their site said that Depleted Uranium was used "extensively in the bombing of Afghanistan." I'm not aware of any bombs that use DU.. certainly some armour-piercing ammunition types do, but no bombs that i know of...


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2007)

I think these guys have a hard time remembering the stoner rule, puff puff pass, don't be a bogard. Friggin hippies, ugh.


----------



## Pikache (7 Sep 2007)

Brad Sallows said:
			
		

> asshattery


Word of the day!


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2007)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Well if you smoke a lot of pot, 5 people start to morph into 10, who morph into 100, etc. Now add a couple of them might have split personalities so that would mean there are really more than 5 people, you are just so optically challenged not to realize this basic fact of pothood.



DUUUUUUUUUDE, yer blowin' my mind here........... ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Sep 2007)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Infiltrate their march with "Waco Massacre" and "Remember Ruby Ridge" signs, then check out their reaction.



Just don't get caught with rocks in your hand on video, right?


----------



## danchapps (7 Sep 2007)

I don't know if it was the rocks in the hand or the wearing of the S du Q issue boots that got them busted, but I think it was the issued boots.


----------



## Bomber (8 Sep 2007)

Did the Taliban have a huge tank force before 2001 that required the US to use DU penetrators?  I am on the Out of A-stan site, and it seems that there are very gruesome pictures of young children that have been diagnosed with DU suffering.  Not to try and out these people as unfounded fruit pops, but where did they DU come from?  Was it ricochet from Gulf War 1?  

Also, the huge reserves of gas and oil that they appear to have, from their site, is listed as 95 million barrels of recoverable crude oil, I can totally see why the US would spend 6 plus years there now, for less than 4-8 days of its actual daily oil requirment.  Makes perfect sense...


----------



## Greymatters (8 Sep 2007)

I'm sure they have some sort of International War Munitions Tribunal with all the facts ready to prove their allegations...


----------



## RangerRay (8 Sep 2007)

Sounds like a job for Protest Warrior!

http://www.protestwarrior.com/
http://www.protestwarrior.com/signs.php?thumb=1
http://hq.protestwarrior.com/

 ;D


----------



## Brad Sallows (8 Sep 2007)

How does a visual examination confirm whether someone suffers from ingestion of DU?  The main problem with DU is that it is a heavy metal which is retained by the body.  If the finger is to be pointed at DU, I presume there are lab results to back it up.  Not every unexplained illness in the mideast is caused by DU.


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (8 Sep 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Sounds like a job for Protest Warrior!
> 
> http://www.protestwarrior.com/
> http://www.protestwarrior.com/signs.php?thumb=1
> ...



Hahaha! I like this sign the best.


----------



## Jaydub (8 Sep 2007)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> Sounds like a job for Protest Warrior!
> 
> http://www.protestwarrior.com/
> http://www.protestwarrior.com/signs.php?thumb=1
> ...



I want their Book: Field Guide to Left-Wing Wackos.


----------



## Greymatters (8 Sep 2007)

Ha!  I like their attitude.  They've got some pretty funny stuff!  Have to remember that page for next time we get an anarchist on here...


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2007)

Bomber said:
			
		

> Did the Taliban have a huge tank force before 2001 that required the US to use DU penetrators?  I am on the Out of A-stan site, and it seems that there are very gruesome pictures of young children that have been diagnosed with DU suffering.  Not to try and out these people as unfounded fruit pops, but where did they DU come from?  Was it ricochet from Gulf War 1?
> 
> Also, the huge reserves of gas and oil that they appear to have, from their site, is listed as 95 million barrels of recoverable crude oil, I can totally see why the US would spend 6 plus years there now, for less than 4-8 days of its actual daily oil requirment.  Makes perfect sense...



- Did the Russians use DU in Afghanistan?  Maybe it was them.

- Dude, you miss the point completely:  It ain't the oil, it's the PIPELINE!  Imagine the construction and the security contracts on that sucker!   Every superannuated and semi-ambulatory carbon life form with two weeks of military service will be lining up for a slice of the pie and asking each other how to spell words like "Operator", "Delta" and "Ninja".

 ;D


----------



## Flip (9 Sep 2007)

So, does anyone have any idea how many protesters actually showed up?

I tried to catch something on the news but - no joy.

On CBC radio a reporter made it sound like a real mob.

Enquiring minds want to know.......

Later..........One report on MILNEWS uses the number of about 300.
Not the huge protest it sounded like on CBC radio.


----------



## larry Strong (9 Sep 2007)

According to CTV there was about 300 protesters


----------



## RowdyBowdy (9 Sep 2007)

I worked in the hotel for this although I was on the nightshift so I missed the big protest.  Dayshift workers said about one hundred protesters were there, and only one guy who was riding his bike naked got arrested.  Very much over-hyped.


----------



## TCBF (9 Sep 2007)

RowdyBowdy said:
			
		

> Dayshift workers said about one hundred protesters were there, and only one guy who was riding his bike naked got arrested.




- Wasn't one of you night-shift guys going home, was it?

 ;D


----------



## Spencer100 (9 Sep 2007)

I got to sit on the same couch as Gen. Peter Pace.   


Did he ever have a huge staff.


----------



## GK .Dundas (9 Sep 2007)

Spencer100 said:
			
		

> I got to sit on the same couch as Gen. Peter Pace.
> 
> 
> Did he ever have a huge staff.
> ...


----------



## bang (10 Sep 2007)

Flip said:
			
		

> So, does anyone have any idea how many protesters actually showed up?
> 
> I tried to catch something on the news but - no joy.
> 
> ...



Well, I am living only a stone's throw from where it happened, I can assure you that it certainly wasn't the huge protest the news reports made it out to be.  Although I was working that day elsewhere, I was able to take a quick swing home to grab some swag, which always leads me around that way.  Here is a map for reference:



For those who haven't been to those parts, the large building is the BC legislature.  To the left across the road is a fountain, then the hotel where the Generals met.  From what I saw, a small mob was around the war memorial at the corner of Belleville and Government.  I felt it was on the 200's scale myself.  In addition, you had a dozen walking protesters that kept a low key across the hotel.  All in all, it was much more peaceful than the recent flood of tourists we've had just a couple weeks back:  Getting down on the roads on that part, even by bicycle became quite the nightmare!  

Hope this piques some curiosity.


----------



## Jaydub (10 Sep 2007)

> Protesters take on NATO generals
> 
> High-level meetings inside Hotel Grand Pacific attract 200 for noon rally
> Louise Dickson, with files from Richard Watts, Times Colonist
> ...



http://www.canada.com/victoriatimescolonist/news/story.html?id=917aadda-d80e-4f93-ab5f-9fa724dbd02d&k=48721


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2007)

_A protestor riding his bike naked_ ...

now that says it all.  :


----------



## Kempa_Westie (10 Sep 2007)

Oh god, could they not atleast make a decent and professional, excuse my language,_ public bitching_ if they want NATO to take notice of them? Not to mention take them seriously!
I'm bloody well sick of these people complaining about war crimes this and that, when they show up in hordes of uncivilized idiocy like that.
Bloody hell.


----------



## c_canuk (10 Sep 2007)

As much as I applaud ProtestWarrior for their intent they seem to be have some ideas that are not well researched and I get the feeling that something is not quite right... ie the poster "Help solve overpopulation, Support Socialized Medicine" as our system has on average the same success rate as the US (ours is slightly higher but not significantly so), costs less per person before even counting our group discount on pharmaceuticals, and we won't turn people away and/or ruin them financially if they don't have insurance. I've been to an ER in the states and their wait times are just as long as ours.

I also feel they have the same... zeal for lack of better term as those they are protesting. I don't know that there is anything wrong with that but I feel that someone claiming to be a bastion of truth would be the more mature side and while they seem to be, but not quite as mature as they could be, I would feel more comfortable with being associated with them if they approached their task like Ruxted group approached theirs. With Cold, Hard, Dry Emotionless Fact that cannot be argued against.


----------

